# Honestly, would you do points again?



## avad88 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi All,
   I've learned sooo much from all you guys and need some more wisdom!
Hubby is retiring in January and we want to travel, travel, travel.  We've only been into timeshares the past 5 years.  We own 2 weeks in Outer Banks and 1EOY week in Myrtle Beach (last two on e-bay thanks to finding this site), and have visited and traded with RCI.  They are pretty good traders and we've been to Aruba, St. Maarten and Las Vegas, and although it takes lots of work and constant checking, we've been fairly happy with trades thus far. I'm not crazy about the new RCI website, but I'm trying to adjust and hope for the best!  
   We want to purchase a couple of timeshares for more traveling and I've considered points, but there have been lots of negatives lately.  Looks like e-bay has wonderful deals, but MFs on points seem high compared to weeks and I wonder if the trades are really that much better.
   So my question is if you were in our position, should I buy a points package somewhere or just purchase good traders in the weeks programs?  Like everyone else, I need good traders with low MFs but don't want to spend a fortune for them.  
   Any thoughts from you experienced people would be appreciated.
Ava
PS. Happy holidays and happy traveling to all!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 18, 2008)

*We're Sticking With Points & Weeks Both.*




avad88 said:


> Any thoughts from you experienced people would be appreciated.


We like points so we can get those bargain 9*,*000-point (or fewer) _Instant Exchange_ full-week reservations 45 days before check-in. 

We've done those several times now, & in fact have done only 1 straight-points exchange (so far).  

We've also never done a partial-week points reservation, mainly because for the points it takes to snag 1 of those we could get a couple of _Instant Exchange_ full-week reservations. 

I mean, shux, just because the reservation is for 7 days & 7 nights, that doesn't mean we have to stay there the full week if we don't want to.  We still save on points, even if we let a few days go unused. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 18, 2008)

*We wold go pure points 90% of the time, but always with a deeded ownership*



avad88 said:


> We want to purchase a couple of timeshares for more traveling and I've considered points, but there have been lots of negatives lately.  Looks like e-bay has wonderful deals, but MFs on points seem high compared to weeks and I wonder if the trades are really that much better.
> So my question is if you were in our position, should I buy a points package somewhere or just purchase good traders in the weeks programs?  Like everyone else, I need good traders with low MFs but don't want to spend a fortune for them.
> Any thoughts from you experienced people would be appreciated.
> Ava
> PS. Happy holidays and happy traveling to all!



Our first two timeshares were weeks. Our next two were deeded, UDI (then) Fairfield FSP Points. Then we purchased a fixed summer Cape Cod week. Since that time I have worked to get all my weeks, except the fixed Cape Cod, into a points system. In 1998 we moved our original floating week into (then) Club Sunterra but kept the underlying deeded ownership for $1000. Then we purchased an inexpensive week, with RCI Points, at Rayburn County.  With those two purchases plus our FSP points all of our weeks (except that CC) could be in points. We sold our only RTU ownership (which was points based) as that turned out to be totally in control of a heavy handed developer. 

We did that because our experience with the (now Wyndham) FSP points system was SO positive compared to week for week trades with either RCI or II.  Plus being in a points based system gave you access to both weeks & points - more choice and chance for trade is good. With over 140 resorts we don't have to leave the FSP too often to get what we want and can use excess points for low cost deposits to RCI that usually turn into great trades. Add in that the FSP gets us RCI trades with "request first" and the (now Diamond) Club gets us the corporate priority with II - and no annual fees for either group as the membership comes with the points system.  

With RCI I find the points system much easier to use, better choices and lower overall expense than weeks.  With II I never found the week for week system to meet our style of use while with the corporate preference and points we can get the same resorts we couldn't in II weeks AND have points left over from our annual weeks value to use elsewhere or roll into the next year. 

It's that ability to adjust your "expense" (number of points used) to exactly what you want and to bank, borrow or rent points (although renting can & has changed in some systems) that makes the points based exchange systems so much more flexible.   A learning curve at first but once you get it down it is so much better than trying to shoehorn a fixed week into our plans rather than making the dates / place what we really want. We prefer points all the way with the exception of a truly unique, hard to get week like our summer Cape Cod (most highly seasonal areas would also fall in that group). Getting those few top demand times in those types of areas (beach, ski areas, etc) in points can mean extra work as you have to be first in line when they become available. We don't need that hassle so our one week remains a fixed use that we can easily trade the few times we want to due to its extremely high demand.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2008)

Like John, I really like my Wyndham FSP account---even with the the ham-handed management of the points system---for much the same reasons.  I also do keep a couple of strong traders in RCI Weeks though.  I'm increasingly of the opinion that this portfolio approach makes sense.


----------



## geekette (Dec 18, 2008)

I like my Bluegreen points and would buy them again.


----------



## mianmike (Dec 18, 2008)

So if I understand correctly, purchasing a Wyndham property is good, but purchasing a Wyndham property that is also in the RCI points system is better?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 18, 2008)

No---I was talking about Wyndham's internal "mini-system".


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 18, 2008)

We've been happy with the HGVC mini-system and it's ability to access the RCI system as well.  Generally it's a very flexible way to go.

I recently picked up a week at a micro-mini system, with the week already converted to RCI points.   I'm still learning that system (see my earlier post about on-going searches), but I was able to book time I needed for a convention next April with no issues through it.

My SCI week can go RCI or II, and is part of VRI's internal VR*Iety program, an our Gardens @ W. Maui week can exchange through II, however so far we like both of these enough that we only use them and havn't attempted to exchange these.

Overall, the HGVC has provided a very fine points hybrid (mini + RCI).


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 18, 2008)

mianmike said:


> So if I understand correctly, purchasing a Wyndham property is good, but purchasing a Wyndham property that is also in the RCI points system is better?



If you buy a Wyndham in the FSP points system you are automatically in RCI weeks but not RCI Points.  To get RCI points with Wyndham you need to be in Plus Partners which is not available with resales unless you pay additional big money - not worth it.  And resale is the ONLY way to buy Wyndham points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 18, 2008)

mianmike said:


> So if I understand correctly, purchasing a Wyndham property is good, but purchasing a Wyndham property that is also in the RCI points system is better?


NO!

There is only one way to get a Wyn TS in RCI points and that is to buy it direct from Wyndham. Which means paying between 25-50 times more than buying it resale. *So I would never suggest buying wyndham to get into RCI points. *  In fact if you want RCI points wyndham would be the very last TS system I'd buy.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 18, 2008)

My advice to anyone looking at a TS is two fold. 

-If there is one place you want to go over and over again, BUT THERE!

-If you want to go to many different places and want to be fairly sure you'll be able to get there. Look at the many "mini TS systems". You can buy ones which are weeks based like VRI or buy one of the many point based systems.  By owning in one of the mini systems, you are not depending on getting trades, but using the system to reserve at the many different resorts in the TS system.

This  thread   has links to many of the point based TS mini systems.


----------



## mianmike (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, so no RCI points with Wyndham resale.   Thanks.  

Please excuse my ignorance . . . so if I were to buy a Wyndham resale and I was looking for an RCI exchange I would have to deposit Wyndham points and then I'd get a "generic" RCI week(s).  I'm interpreting that this week is not terribly valuable.  So I'm wondering if it would be possible to trade for a DVC week using a RCI generic week.  I guess we'll see.  On the surface it would seem unlikely.  I'm also wondering if there is anything in New York City that I might trade for using Wyndham points.


----------



## avad88 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the replies!  It is very interesting and lots to think about!  I  did not know the info about Wyndham points.
     I realize everyone has a different opinion, but I appreciate the varied insights!
Ava


----------



## lprstn (Dec 19, 2008)

I own both weeks and points also, and I love having both for different reasons.  However, I would say that if I had to chose which one to sell first.  I would be my weeks as I don't use that as much as I use my points.  The way we travel the points just makes it work better for us.

Ideally, I'd say, have both.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 19, 2008)

> So I'm wondering if it would be possible to trade for a DVC week using a RCI generic week. I guess we'll see. On the surface it would seem unlikely.


As you say, we'll just have to see.  But, Orlando is Orlando---I've seen the HGVC's in both snowbird and summer with a 70K studio.  I'm guessing it will be possible.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Dec 19, 2008)

*points assessment*

would I do points again?
Bluegreen: yes definately
Wyndham: yes, probably
RCI: no, I bought them for hotel stays etc and they are a poor bargain... since I have them, I'll keep them, but I wouldn't do it again
Teresa


----------



## pranas (Dec 20, 2008)

I have RCI and RHC points.  Yes, I would buy them again.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 20, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I own both weeks and points also, and I love having both for different reasons.  However, I would say that if I had to chose which one to sell first.  I would be my weeks as I don't use that as much as I use my points.  The way we travel the points just makes it work better for us.
> 
> Ideally, I'd say, have both.



If we are talking RCI Points, these are exactly my thoughts.  I couldn't say it any better.

George


----------



## McKShr6 (Dec 21, 2008)

We are retired and have been using RCI Points, often within the 45 day window, Last Calls, and Extra Vacations from RCI. We purchased a cheap week on E-Bay last summer which we plan to use every year. This week  is affiliated with Interval International and I have booked 6 weeks using  II Getaways in Florida for Jan and Feb, 2009. If you are satisfied with a studio for 2 and a mini kitchen - the II Getaways are great for retired people. We only own 3 timeshare weeks and I prefer to get my extra weeks without being tied in to maintenance fees every year. Last year we vacationed for 3 months and we only owned 2 weeks of timeshare . Getaways and Last Calls are cheaper than paying maintenance fees.


----------



## wyndhamtimeshare (Dec 21, 2008)

*Would I buy points from WYNDHAM?  ABSOLUTELY NOT!*

The points concept is a great idea.  But here's why I will NEVER buy anything from this greedy corporate giant, Wyndham, again.  Take a look at this press release - http://www.prlog.org/10157831-wyndham-timeshare-owners-outraged.html

Now watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7qELwa0Ius


----------



## M. Henley (Dec 21, 2008)

*RCI Points*

Been in RCI Points since 2000 or thereabouts and wouldn't go back to weeks.
Much more flexibility.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 21, 2008)

I love points over fixed weeks anyday.

I have HGVC points and through it access to RCI Weeks and Points, included in the price of membership already. However HGVC does not give individuals RCI accounts, you can only access it via the phone.

I also have Wyndam points and through it access to, yes both RCI Weeks and Points, also included in the price of membership.  The RCI membership automatically gives you an Individual RCI Weeks account paid for.  RCI Points is only obtained via a phone call.  I am VIP Platinum which I love the perks (provided the stay in place.)  That said, I would not suggest anybody pay for VIP Platinum status from the developers.  I managed to get my VIP status with minimal $$, so I am happy with the investment.  They have changed the rules for obtaining VIP since then, so I wouldn't recommend it anymore. Here is a case where I love the product, but hate the administrators.

I also have an timeshare that is RCI Points.  So I have access myself for searching points.  This is the only membership I pay for directly.  All others are paid for by my club memberships.

I also use DAE and SFX as alternates for some of my other deeded weeks. (Both free of charge for membership.)

I like having a variety of access points.  This way I can price inventory from more than 1 Timeshare Currency.  I purchase my week with the cheapest costs.  If it is a very high trade week, then ususally HGVC will gain access to it.

Having more than one choice for inventory gives me options.


----------



## sabom50 (Dec 21, 2008)

*instant exchange*

Where do I find the Instant exchange on the RCI site....... I've been looking to no avail.
thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 21, 2008)

*No Separate Listing For "Instant Exchange."*




sabom50 said:


> Where do I find the Instant exchange on the RCI site....... I've been looking to no avail.


The _Instant Exchanges_ are there.  There's just no special listing for them. 

What you do is log in at RCI Points, then select RCI Points Vacations.  

With that menu showing, click on RCI Weeks Reservations. 

Whatever's left within 45 days of check-in will be no more than 9*,*000 points for the full week -- _Instant Exchange_ for sure, even though there's no listing heading anywhere that says _Instant Exchange_. 

Good luck. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo (Dec 22, 2008)

*Another option...*

Another option which I have not seen mentioned above (if it was mentioned, I missed the post and I apologize in advance) is leasing RCI points for a 3 year time period. In the particular scenario with which I am familiar, the underlying resort is a CA facility which you may or may not even care to ever use (I have not done so and don't ever plan to do so). You can select a RCI points level and the maintenance fee is directly proportionate to your selected points package level. If, after 3 years, you find that RCI Points is just not for you and you do not wish to renew the "lease", you can at that point just turn on your heel and walk away --- with no further "ownership" and no need to have to "sell" anything in order to rid yourself of any further obligation. 

I no longer see this particular package advertised on TUG, although it was formerly seen here, if I recall correctly. I have no affiliation whatsoever with the selling rep. If you want to look into this particular option further, you can still find ads posted over on TS4MS. For me to provide any further detail here might appear to be advertising, which I most certainly am not doing on anyone's behalf. 

Just food for thought as another approach to consider gaining access to RCI Points with less long term committment. While I generally dislike RCI, this still seems to be a pretty attractive and flexible way to "try out" RCI Points with only a minimal (and finite) commitment.


----------



## slcrac (Dec 22, 2008)

*Pressured to buy point*

We received a high pressured sales call from our home week resort in Orlando explaining how they're switching from II to RCI, how we should pay $3995 (reduced to $2995) for the usage of our supposed 73,500 point that our red week in April afforded us.
I've read alot of your messages, comments and am still confused as to why we have to do this right now.
We are not big TS users..own two vacation homes in addition to our resident. This TS was a repurchae from a family member who needed help..you know that story. For the most part, I've paid the MF's and passed on the week as wedding gifts, etc. 
We do rent homes in Colorado and Utah for ski vacations yearly (never a TS trade available for our week or family #). Wondering if point would help with this or not...

Anyway, why the push to convert to RC? I need someone to explain this mess to me with some good reasons why or why not I should do this.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 22, 2008)

*No Need To Convert To Points Even If The Timeshare Goes Over To Points.*




slcrac said:


> I need someone to explain this mess to me with some good reasons why or why not I should do this.


You own what you own.  It's all right there in black & white on your deed.  Nothing about which exchange company the timeshare goes with or which points system they adopt can change your rights to keep on using what you own, weeks or points _mox nix_. 

So there's no need to convert. 

A regular, unconverted non-points timeshare week at an RCI Points timeshare is still good for using for your own vacations, for renting out to other people, for exchanging through independent exchange companies, & for conventional RCI week for week exchanges in the old-fashioned straight-weeks exchange system. 

No need to be stampeded into converting to points for big bux. 

I would never pay $2*,*995 to convert a timeshare to points.  Shux, the most expensive timeshare we own only cost us $1*,*925.  We'd have to be out of our helmet to pay more for conversion than we paid for acquisition. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We once paid $3*,*500 for a timeshare, but we sold it again the next year for $3*,*500 -- right after we bought that other timeshare for $1*,*925.  So the most expensive timeshare we still own cost $1*,*925. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo (Dec 22, 2008)

*My $0.02 worth...*

Re: >> QUOTE=slcrac;639510] am still confused as to why we have to do this right now.<< 

You don't. In fact, you *DON'T* *EVER* have to convert your existing, deeded, April week ownership to RCI points, now or at any future time. To do so is an available *choice* (and for what you own, a desirable, fixed, red April week, it would be a very poor choice, in my view). No obligation exists for you to pay money to a resort to buy (all over again) that which you already own, free and clear. Tell the pushy salesweasel to go pound sand and not to bother you again.

Re: >> Wondering if point would help with this or not... <<

Perhaps the better question is, why would you pay $3,000 for something which you already own, just to gain a *potentially* improved trade ability (remembering with unwavering focus the operative word *potentially*)? If all you want is a RCI Points package, you can buy (or lease) one for a mere fraction of $3k --- and still KEEP your deeded, Red fixed week which you already own, just as is and unchanged.

RE: >> Anyway, why the push to convert to RCI? <<

I can't speak knowledgeably to the change in exchange company affiliation, as I obviously do not know a thing about your unidentified resort. One possibilityis that II has declined to continue the contractual affiliation, since II has its own internal standards for resort affiliations. Another (and perhaps more likely) explanation is that changing to RCI (which will always affiliate with any resort, anywhere, anytime --- without question or concerns about any standards) creates an opportunity (....an "opportunity" for the resort, but one of no value to you) to then convert to RCI Points, which is just a wonderful cash cow for the resort. Selling existing owners all over again that which they already own is truly a snake oil salesman's dream come true. It actually borders on legalized larceny, at least in my own personal opinion. 

Re: >> I need someone to explain this mess to me with some good reasons why or why not I should do this.<<

The above is about as clear and blunt as I can be. It's just my own personal opinion, but "Don't do it. Don't even consider doing it."


----------



## slcrac (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks to both of you! I'm not kidding, that's just what I wanted to hear. I figured this was not necessary and  you both made that really clear. I'm good to go with our fixed week at Celebraty Oaks (a TS we own after helping out a family member, not because we wanted this particular TS, actually just the opposite but oh well)..We'll never stay there(if we go to Disney we rent Disney points from a DVC owner and stay on site) but atleast I have a decent week to trade with without those infamous points!! 
Now I can put away this mess and go shovel snow!


----------



## jdetar (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, weeks, and points. There's benefits to both systems.


----------

